# Guys, I have a confession to make.



## Sonicdude41 (Dec 7, 2008)

I think I may be... bi.

I know, I know, it's weird for me to be telling you guys, but that's part of the reason I've not been here for so long.  I had been battling this internal conflict for over a year, so you can imagine how I must've felt.  So... yah.

As startling as this may be, I hope you all see me as the same person, regardless.


----------



## Wraiths (Dec 7, 2008)

Heya, I couldn't really care what your sexual preference is. I think it's really brave of you to come out and admit that though. Good work, I congratulate you.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 7, 2008)

Word up.
Sporge did the same thing not too long ago.

But have you only told us? I hope not.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Dec 7, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Word up.
> Sporge did the same thing not too long ago.
> 
> But have you only told us? I hope not.


No, you guys aren't the only ones to know.  I've told quite a few friends (real life), actually.


----------



## Wraiths (Dec 7, 2008)

And what about your parents? How long ago did you realise this?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 7, 2008)

*poof*


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 7, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Hey, so am I. Only... I've only told people on here
> 
> Congrats for being less of a *CEN-8.3-SORD* than me


Silly ZF.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 7, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 7, 2008)

I think it IS brave of you to come right out and say it, but have you told your parents?


----------



## Link (Dec 7, 2008)

:O
I've been feeling the same!!
But you guys would be the only ones to know.
not.. NOT telling parent. ;(


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 7, 2008)

It all depends on how you feel.  And as far as telling people goes, I would be careful.  Personally I don't mention that I am gay unless relationships come up and that only happens with friends really.

Being bi is a little different though I guess, and I also don't know where you guys are.  Depending on where you are it can be safer to be open about it or not.  Just be careful, I might worry too much, but still stuff has happened in the past and people often won't differentiate between bi and gay.


----------



## Greenade (Dec 7, 2008)

Thats brave of u really to comeout and say it =)


----------



## Greenade (Dec 7, 2008)

youll always be the same guy


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Dec 7, 2008)

For those of you wondering whether or not my parents know: they know.  I planned on keeping it a secret from them, but they somehow found out (don't ask me how, because I don't know how they did find out).  So, yeah.


----------



## Greenade (Dec 7, 2008)

are u ok with it


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Dec 7, 2008)

Greenade said:
			
		

> are u ok with it


With my parents knowing, no.  

With myself, I'm starting to slowly accept it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm Bi also but i've told everyone but my Parents, they would be mad at me and probably ground me (they are christians) point is, it's not a bad thing if your Bi be proud.


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm Bi also but i've told everyone but my Parents, they would be mad at me and probably ground me (they are christians) point is, it's not a bad thing if your Bi be proud.


I really don't get people like that. You shouldn't punish someone just because you don't see eye to eye.


----------



## Princess (Dec 7, 2008)

you get a pat on the back from me well virtually *pats back* I really admire your courage, don't be afraid of what others say. Your still the same person. ^__^


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 7, 2008)

hmmm. very very brave. congrats! just be happy to be who you are. i'm straight, i have nothing against bis or gays, but I don't think the same sex really interests me.


----------



## Princess (Dec 7, 2008)

well just remeber if you arent happy with yourself you cant expect others to be. So don't be scared!


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 7, 2008)

If I were ever to be bi, I would never tell my parents, maybe....MAYBE my mom, maybe. But DEFINITELY not my dad. He is a big homophobe, and he's got something big against homosexuals and bisexuals. So.....yeah, but it's okay, I envy you're courage.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 7, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm Bi also but i've told everyone but my Parents, they would be mad at me and probably ground me (they are christians) point is, it's not a bad thing if your Bi be proud.


Yeah, just about my whole family is really Christian & homophobic...

So, probably not telling anyone anytime soon >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 7, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell my parents once i'm on my own and have my own computer.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks, you guys.  Some of you I never really ever suspected (ZELDAFREAK, I never ever thought you were bi) of being like me.  I mean, after my parents found out, I cried five times that very next day.  So, yeah.  

For some odd reason, I've been preferring more hugs from my guy friends.  It's something unexplainable, but I'm gonna go w/ it.  I've also been trying to hit on some guys that I know.  So... yeah.


----------



## D.T. (Dec 8, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm Bi also but i've told everyone but my Parents, they would be mad at me and probably ground me (they are christians) point is, it's not a bad thing if your Bi be proud.


That's funny considering christians are supposed to follow the teachings of Christ and I'm pretty sure Christ taught tolerance and love and never said anything about how being bisexual is wrong.

People like that aren't christians, they're ignorant hypocrites.


----------



## Princess (Dec 8, 2008)

Super_Sonic said:
			
		

> Thanks, you guys.  Some of you I never really ever suspected (ZELDAFREAK, I never ever thought you were bi) of being like me.  I mean, after my parents found out, I cried five times that very next day.  So, yeah.
> 
> For some odd reason, I've been preferring more hugs from my guy friends.  It's something unexplainable, but I'm gonna go w/ it.  I've also been trying to hit on some guys that I know.  So... yeah.


no hugs from me? ='( im a girl lmfao


----------



## Micah (Dec 8, 2008)

D.T. said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not your place to determine whether someone is truly a Christian or not.


----------



## Greenade (Dec 8, 2008)

Super_Sonic said:
			
		

> Thanks, you guys.  Some of you I never really ever suspected (ZELDAFREAK, I never ever thought you were bi) of being like me.  I mean, after my parents found out, I cried five times that very next day.  So, yeah.
> 
> For some odd reason, I've been preferring more hugs from my guy friends.  It's something unexplainable, but I'm gonna go w/ it.  I've also been trying to hit on some guys that I know.  So... yeah.


  any other signs? (i wont tell if im straight or not so stop pming me) any way i have nothing against u...


----------



## Princess (Dec 8, 2008)

im straight.. so yeah..


----------



## Wraiths (Dec 8, 2008)

If I were to be Gay or Bi (Who knows I might be to young to tell) I'm not sure I could tell anyone that. Especially my siblings after all the times they have joked with me that I'm gay and what not.

 It's good to know that you're accepting it aswell. Again, good work and congratulations.


----------



## Princess (Dec 8, 2008)

good work and congratulations.  ^^what he/she said


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 9, 2008)

Greenade said:
			
		

> Super_Sonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How to know if you bi/gay:
Go look at Gay Pron, if you get hard then well, your gay/bi XD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 9, 2008)

Super_Sonic said:
			
		

> Thanks, you guys.  Some of you I never really ever suspected (ZELDAFREAK, I never ever thought you were bi) of being like me.


No one would be able to tell that I was unless I told them.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 9, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Greenade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...what about girls.....girls don't get hard...right? xDDD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 9, 2008)

-_- coffeebean... do you even know what that means?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 9, 2008)

do we really need to discuss this here?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 9, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> do we really need to discuss this here?


Agreed. But if someone asks a question, i'm going to try and answer it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 9, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -_- coffeebean... do you even know what that means?


xD Of course I do.

Back on topic: So, I think it was very couragous for you to be able to admit something like that. Just don't hate yourself for it, be proud, and ignore negative comments. =]


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 9, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is kinda hard though when like... half the world hates you.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 9, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate can be easily ignored if you know how to.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 9, 2008)

I know what you mean, many people have things against that, but just ignore it the best you can, and don't mention it unless someone asks you, if it has to do with your love life....
-.- I just hope this gets accepted by society soon, just like normal couples....sheesh. T.T


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 9, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Move to Japan


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 9, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only it gets kinda really annoying when you hear it from a ton of people really often.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 9, 2008)

^^;-;
I feel bad for you. Just be proud of what you are. <33
;-;


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 11, 2008)

took me over half a decade to be honest with myself about it let alone my parents.  I knew I liked guys but I kept telling myself it was a phase.  The first and only girlfriend I had kinda made me realize I had no interest in girls at all.  We are still great friends though one of the few people I absolutely visit every time I go home, she was just always there for me in high school I guess.  Unfortunately I wasn't the only gay guy she dated in high school, i had to convince here that she didn't turn me gay.

My parents found out from my sister before I got a chance to tell them, though I know my sister made sure they were fine with it before throwing out a name.  Still it was kinda weird last spring break when I had my bf over and my mom asked right away if he was just a friend or not.  I think she knew from how I acted with him but still that was really weird.

the point is that it does me good knowing it seems easier for people a little younger than me than it was for me.  It still isn't easy, but getting a  little better.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 12, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> hmmm. very very brave. congrats! just be happy to be who you are. i'm straight, i have nothing against bis or gays, but I don't think the same sex really interests me.


Agreed.

EXCEPT! This one guy in my first period who PRETENDS to be gay and always feels me. :'(


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 12, 2008)

SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like sexual harassment... and it is not good....


----------



## Princess (Dec 12, 2008)

i think the reason some people are against this is because apparently its ruining our world -.-
like if its a gay/les couple they cant have a baby. so the pop. goes down... thats what alot of single-minded people say..


----------



## Aren (Dec 12, 2008)

I was just thinking what the response to a thread like this would be on a forum for something like halo or gears of war or other games of the sort. I think it would be negative, with alot of people saying "your gay" and "what a *censored7.6*". But i'm sure not all people who play those sort of games are like that. i bet A FEW would be supportive(is that a word???). It makes me think about how nice people are who play Animal crossing.
I am not gay or bi ( well i'm only 12 so how can i really tell yet), but i support people who are.
Because i think you should be whatever they want to be.
i would say more but.

~Aren


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 12, 2008)

NO OFFENCE! TO ANYONE! there's alot of bi's  on TBT NO OFFENCE!

P.S i think you are very brave for doing this


----------



## Princess (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ yep ive met alot. here


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 12, 2008)

i think that was extremely brave and the whole tell the parents thing i would wait until you out on you own because when i told my mom it was like this. took her out to a restaurant so it was public and the was no scene so i don't feel stupid and embarest   so when we where eating i said mom i have been thinking about something for a really long time no and i finally found the ansew i am gay....... then she said NO YOU ARE NOT..this is just a phase and you will go to therapy classes from now on. but mom that's stupid i know i am just except me. this is just a joke isn't it that's it i am taking your game cube and no more computer its brain washing you. mom you know how stupid that sounds.we are leaving.       then when she final calmed down i couldn't go over to my friends because she thout they were my boyfriend

so what i am saying is that there is really no rush come out when you want to because you have the rest of your live to do it  =D but any one who dose come out congrats =D


----------



## Princess (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ brave man brave.


----------



## Erica (Dec 12, 2008)

i think thats really brave of you. i respect you for it.


----------



## Princess (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ so true so much respect just went 2 u right now


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 12, 2008)

Aren said:
			
		

> I was just thinking what the response to a thread like this would be on a forum for something like halo or gears of war or other games of the sort. I think it would be negative, with alot of people saying "your gay" and "what a *censored7.6*". But i'm sure not all people who play those sort of games are like that. i bet A FEW would be supportive(is that a word???). It makes me think about how nice people are who play Animal crossing.
> I am not gay or bi ( well i'm only 12 so how can i really tell yet), but i support people who are.
> Because i think you should be whatever they want to be.
> i would say more but.
> ...


I play Gears and Halo and those kinds of games, and look at me. =P


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 13, 2008)

Like everyone has said, it's very brave of you to open up about this.
The most important thing is that whatever you decide it should make you happy.
I myself could be what you call Bi. I like to think of myself as open to everything, if that makes any sense. Anyway, much respect.


----------



## Nate (Dec 13, 2008)

bi people ftw.


----------



## iDandem (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, dude that's a really brave thing to admit. Even on forums it's a hard thing to do. A Girl in my year told her mates that she was Bi and they blanked her, I hope nobody does that to you at your school/work/wherever she felt really bad :l


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Dec 13, 2008)

> i think that was extremely brave and the whole tell the parents thing i would wait until you out on you own because when i told my mom it was like this. took her out to a restaurant so it was public and the was no scene so i don't feel stupid and embarest so when we where eating i said mom i have been thinking about something for a really long time no and i finally found the ansew i am gay....... then she said NO YOU ARE NOT..this is just a phase and you will go to therapy classes from now on. but mom that's stupid i know i am just except me. this is just a joke isn't it that's it i am taking your game cube and no more computer its brain washing you. mom you know how stupid that sounds.we are leaving. then when she final calmed down i couldn't go over to my friends because she thout they were my boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 13, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> NO OFFENCE! TO ANYONE! there's alot of bi's  on TBT NO OFFENCE!
> 
> P.S i think you are very brave for doing this


How is that going to offend someone?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 13, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he was talking about offending homophobes?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 13, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, how would that offend them?


----------



## Aren (Dec 14, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Aren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you are one of the FEW.
go long man... go long...

~Aren


----------



## Gabby (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, congrats dude fir coming out. Really brave of youu.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 14, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before I discovered my sexuality I myself was a homophobe being raised by a christian family and I had homophobe friends, and it seems just the word "gay" offends christians. Plus when I was a member of ACC I got banned for being Bi because they thought it was "offensive".


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 14, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so messed up. D: 
It makes me want to slap someone.
People have to start respecting bis and gays more....>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 14, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk I just don't want to get flamed


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't give as long as I only know you ONLINE!!! This must be fully understood. I have
......
a fear of Gays  sorry I cant help it


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Dec 14, 2008)

Guess what?  I've hit on two guys already. I'm possibly going for my third, but I'm not sure if he's straight...  =P  

However, if any of you guys wanna be my bf, then come on down!  =P


----------



## Aren (Dec 14, 2008)

not to be mean but thats kind creepy


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 14, 2008)

xD I'm a girl. And yes don't hit on straight guys. 
Woah, you're on fire. xD


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes, that is very brave of you to tell us.
Its is ok.
I dont know what you are feeling because I've never really felt that way.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 14, 2008)

Super_Sonic said:
			
		

> However, if any of you guys wanna be my bf, then come on down!  =P


uhg... Internet dating


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 14, 2008)

Super_Sonic said:
			
		

> Guess what?  I've hit on two guys already. I'm possibly going for my third, but I'm not sure if he's straight...  =P
> 
> However, if any of you guys wanna be my bf, then come on down!  =P


wow that was sodden dont you want to know the ages and what they look like.... oh hay myspace duh hahahah


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 14, 2008)

lol your on a roll


----------



## Princess (Dec 14, 2008)

dating online! tsk tsk. lol!


----------



## Micah (Dec 14, 2008)

Super_Sonic said:
			
		

> Guess what?  I've hit on two guys already. I'm possibly going for my third, but I'm not sure if he's straight...  =P
> 
> However, if any of you guys wanna be my bf, then come on down!  =P


A guy was hitting on me last night and it was one of the worst experiences in my life. >_<


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, I was just kidding about the Internet dating thing.  XD

But yeah, the third guy I plan to hit on is so super cute, though!


----------



## Princess (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ awww sonic! lulzz i feel weird cuz im a girl


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 17, 2008)

Aren said:
			
		

> I was just thinking what the response to a thread like this would be on a forum for something like halo or gears of war or other games of the sort. I think it would be negative, with alot of people saying "your gay" and "what a *censored7.6*". But i'm sure not all people who play those sort of games are like that. i bet A FEW would be supportive(is that a word???). It makes me think about how nice people are who play Animal crossing.
> I am not gay or bi ( well i'm only 12 so how can i really tell yet), but i support people who are.
> Because i think you should be whatever they want to be.
> i would say more but.
> ...


ILLEGAL


----------



## KingKombat (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow ACC is officialy brain washed.


----------



## Aqua (Dec 22, 2008)

Hm, I'm Gay, but it doesn't really matter when you are over the interent.


----------



## Elaina (Dec 22, 2008)

Actually, to whomever mentioned this before, the Bible does say something against this.  I don't want to quote the actual verse though.


----------



## Smokey_x (Dec 23, 2008)

Two words to say;

LOLWUT?


----------



## Anna (Dec 23, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Greenade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not always.

If girls like guys and there straight then they may watch gay pron obv cause its men.


----------



## Dr. Keko (Dec 23, 2008)

Being bi is the beeeeeest thing ever. ^__________^


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 23, 2008)

It's weird hearing a guy say a guy is cute. LOL (im w/ you on that part tho. xD)  
It's so weird being a girl in the middle of this. xDDD
I agree Cry!


----------



## -C*- (Dec 23, 2008)

Elaina said:
			
		

> Actually, to whomever mentioned this before, the Bible does say something against this.  I don't want to quote the actual verse though.


Are you talking about Romans 1 verse 18 to the end of the chapter?


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 23, 2008)

Smokey_x said:
			
		

> Two words to say;
> 
> LOLWUT?


Thats one word =P lol


----------



## Micah (Dec 23, 2008)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Elaina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and several other verses.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 23, 2008)

i have been felling kinda gayish not a joke but i think its normal for a boy to fell like that kinda right?


----------



## -C*- (Dec 24, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, actually, there is a lengthy article I would like to show you.

If you would like to see it, Personal Message me.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 24, 2008)

oh wow. i waited until i was 17 to say anything to anyone. 

congrats and good luck. you are absolutely NOT alone, and i am amazed at how supportive a lot of the people on this board are.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 25, 2008)

Anna said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant a guy look at Guy pron and a girl look at girl pron but 50% of lesbians aren't really, most lesbians are just lesbians because they've had alot of bad experiences with men and don't really get attracted by other women, It's sad.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 25, 2008)

Very interesting mega.....


----------



## Princess (Dec 25, 2008)

idk apparently many guyz in their early teens begin questioning their sexuality


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 25, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> idk apparently many guyz in their early teens begin questioning their sexuality


Guys question they're sexuality when they're kids, that's when they're most curious, but they usually don't figure out they're gay/bi until they're teens.


----------



## Princess (Dec 25, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty much sums up what i ment


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 25, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may sound weird, but for some reason that sounds hawt. xD


----------



## Princess (Dec 25, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U REALLY R WEIRD
lmao JK


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 25, 2008)

Yah I kno. xDDD
I started laughing to myself just when I saw you posted in this thread right after me. xD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 25, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say that's weird, but I find much more weird things hawt


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 25, 2008)

xD That is true. xDDD


----------



## SamXX (Dec 25, 2008)

I won't think of you bad.
Sexuality doesn't matter to friends or shouldn't stop friendship.

You shouldn't feel bad.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 25, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think society has to do with it too, ya? pressure to conform to heterosexism and such... not enough schools (and teachers!) that are willing to encourage tolerance...


----------



## Rocketman (Dec 26, 2008)

................And why is this posted on Brewster's cafe...?


----------



## Gabby (Dec 26, 2008)

Kpspen said:
			
		

> ................And why is this posted on Brewster's cafe...?


Anything can go here?


----------



## Rocketman (Dec 26, 2008)

Congratulations on that........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Gabby (Dec 26, 2008)

Kpspen said:
			
		

> Congratulations on that...


No need for screen strech.


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Dec 26, 2008)

Dr. Keko said:
			
		

> Being bi is the beeeeeest thing ever. ^__________^


I know!  ^_^


----------



## Gabby (Dec 26, 2008)

(Unsure if I posted here or not)

Congrats on coming out as you did. Srsly brave of you.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 26, 2008)

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well when I was a kid I did "things" to other little boys and my parents found out and for a while I thought something was wrong with me but then in the 8th grade I figured out I was Bi and it explained everything.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 26, 2008)

ooooo naughty naughty mega


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 26, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ooooo naughty naughty mega


I was confused and curious. My life has went up and down and right and left, if you compared my personality right now and my personality from just one year ago, you'd be suprised at how much I change in just a year.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 26, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed.

i guess what i meant is that if we didn't know being gay/bi was a possibility (in my case didn't know it was even possible), then we wouldn't have been so afraid of it and would be prepared when kids started calling us gay without us even knowing what it was or that it wasn't a bad thing.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 26, 2008)

Is it just me, or did TBT explode with gayness and furries at the EXACT same time?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 26, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> neverbeenkrissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


may I ask what kind of "things"


----------



## Justin (Dec 27, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or did TBT explode with gayness and furries at the EXACT same time?


Not just you.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 27, 2008)

Just a phase I bet, y'know how teens are.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Just a phase I bet, y'know how teens are.


Gay isn't a phase people are born gay.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 27, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, whatever.
Are they having sex? Well, GAY sex that is. Then I'd take you serious. But just saying "Hey I'm gay, watch me kiss someone." can be a phase.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could understand Girls going through a phase like that but every guy i know that has said he was gay, was gay.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 27, 2008)

Trust me, this is just a form of rebellion. There were hippies, now there are barely any. 
Remember afros and skating rinks in the 70s? Now you see them? Nope.
The 80s had rapid cocaine use, and hot pink and "Like, TOTALLY AWESOME GIRLFRIEND!" was then too.

The above statement is my point. Music changes, fads change and time passes with it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Trust me, this is just a form of rebellion. There were hippies, now there are barely any.
> Remember afros and skating rinks in the 70s? Now you see them? Nope.
> The 80s had rapid cocaine use, and hot pink and "Like, TOTALLY AWESOME GIRLFRIEND!" was then too.
> 
> The above statement is my point. Music changes, fads change and time passes with it.


Your still not completely making sense to me Hippies and Homosexuals are different, in todays society no guy would want to be gay, gays get made fun of, beaten, and sometimes killed, But besides that I think being Bi is better then Gay and Straight, i'm not saying there's anything wrong with gay or straight but it feels so much better to like both instead of just one anyways i'm getting off topic. (sort of).


----------



## Kyle (Dec 27, 2008)

When your finished with puberty, you'll probably end up one way or another, but just calling yourself both for the hell of it seems like a phase to me. Besides, if you really take what people call you to heart then you care too much of what others think, you do what you think feels right.

I'm am in no way bashing gays, I support them. But being a gay/bi teen as apposed to being an gay/bi adult is far less likely to stay gay/bi. I just find it more valid if you were actively gay/bi.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> When your finished with puberty, you'll probably end up one way or another, but just calling yourself both for the hell of it seems like a phase to me. Besides, if you really take what people call you to heart then you care too much of what others think, you do what you think feels right.
> 
> I'm am in no way bashing gays, I support them. But being a gay/bi teen as apposed to being an gay/bi adult is far less likely to stay gay/bi. I just find it more valid if you were actively gay/bi.


I understand what you mean, I started questioning my sexuality at a very young age, but then it stopped until i got into middle school and i saw yaoi for the first time then looking up "things" on the internet..... and I didn't want to accept it either, I used to be a Homophobic Christian but learning I was bi gave me a much much much more open mind.


----------



## Tuck (Dec 27, 2008)

Your very courageous to just come out and say that. I'm straight but I don't have anything against bi's or gay's. I'm actually friends with some bi people.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 27, 2008)

i went through a phase but i do not think people are born gay i think its a choice u make when your older


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 27, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> When your finished with puberty, you'll probably end up one way or another, but just calling yourself both for the hell of it seems like a phase to me. Besides, if you really take what people call you to heart then you care too much of what others think, you do what you think feels right.
> 
> I'm am in no way bashing gays, I support them. But being a gay/bi teen as apposed to being an gay/bi adult is far less likely to stay gay/bi. I just find it more valid if you were actively gay/bi.


Um well being gay or bi means that you have had some sort of attraction to someone of the same sex with some frequency, being bi just means that you also had attractions to girls too...

It can be a phase for some people and they may lose one side of their attraction, however, as long as they have it they are gay and or bi, and may choose to identify as such the rest of their life because they had those feelings.  It is kinda a hard thing to prove they aren't, considering it is something in your mind.  Now as for how many people have it as a phase compared to how many actually stay gay or bi I have no idea, in my experience it has been pretty consistent though.  It is one thing to be a guy and have a really weird attraction to one guy at one time in your life... that isn't really being bi though, but it is another if there are a lot of guys you find attractive, and I don;t think it is that likely to lose that kind of attraction....

I know bis can really be pressured to choose a side really, and normally they do start leaning one way or the other, but I'd go by what they say still, I mean why would you lie about that stuff....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2008)

nooky said:
			
		

> i went through a phase but i do not think people are born gay i think its a choice u make when your older


Why would someone choose to be gay? You can't choose what your sexually attracted to. Trust me, if you could choose what your sexually attracted to I wouldn't have half of the strange fetishes I have.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 27, 2008)

nooky said:
			
		

> i went through a phase but i do not think people are born gay i think its a choice u make when your older


false.

the only choice you make is to be yourself or suppress your natural, healthy inclinations.


----------



## Vivi (Dec 28, 2008)

lol, when I look at this topic, ads for gay dating sites pop up at the bottom. omg


----------



## Sheep (Dec 28, 2008)

lol i know thats weird maybe i will click it never mind lol just joking im not going to hell just for being gay


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh gawd. Now they start with the whole 'I'm not going to hell' because I'm gay thing. .-.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 28, 2008)

o dang i will edit naw never mind i wonder what this will turn this into great my first time seeing a fourm  fight


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 28, 2008)

nooky said:
			
		

> lol i know thats weird maybe i will click it never mind lol just joking im not going to hell just for being gay


You're a moron.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 28, 2008)

how u can go to hell for being gay


----------



## Nic (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't care either your bi sexual or gay. Awesome you confessed. Only if I could tell...


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 28, 2008)

nooky said:
			
		

> how u can go to hell for being gay


Same way I can go to NeverNeverLand if I dream rreeaallly hard?


----------



## Nic (Dec 28, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> nooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right. Somehow religons have said that you do such in such you burn in 'Hell'. It is just Heaven or Hell. But please, Lets not make this forum offending anybody about there religion.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 28, 2008)

lol yah but thats kinda insulating


----------



## Sheep (Dec 28, 2008)

nooky said:
			
		

> lol yah but thats kinda insulatingSame way I can go to NeverNeverLand if I dream rreeaallly hard?


----------



## Sheep (Dec 28, 2008)

nooky said:
			
		

> Same way I can go to NeverNeverLand if I dream rreeaallly hard?


yah but thats kinda insulat SORRY FOR DOUBLE POST


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 28, 2008)

nooky said:
			
		

> nooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. It was a triple post.
2. And what you said wasn't?


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 28, 2008)

PWNED


----------



## Sheep (Dec 28, 2008)

double PWNED


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 28, 2008)

nooky said:
			
		

> double PWNED


You really don't get it, do you.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 28, 2008)

nooky said:
			
		

> lol yah but thats kinda insulating


So are my shingles.


----------



## Micah (Dec 28, 2008)

You're not good with sarcasm are you nooky?


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 28, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> You're not good with sarcasm are you nooky?


Or spelling.
Or punctuation.
Or posting.
Or....


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 28, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you. >< [Oh noez...teh apocalypse]


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 28, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe you're wisening up?


----------



## Sheep (Dec 28, 2008)

please stop


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 28, 2008)

nooky said:
			
		

> please stop


I hadn't posting in 20 minutes.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 28, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> nooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your style of grammar.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 28, 2008)

mine or he/she


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 28, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> nooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG. I'm like ROTFL> <333 xD


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 28, 2008)

SL92 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm single-handed re-writing the laws of the English Language.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 28, 2008)

lol, nooky has NO! Idea whats he's talking about. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 28, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> lol, nooky has NO! Idea whats he's talking about. XD


No, he doesn't, most of the time it seemed like he was talking to himself.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 28, 2008)

Hehe [poor n00blet....]


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 28, 2008)

coffeh teh n00blets dun no wat dey were sayin <--- bad grammer XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 28, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hehe [poor n00blet....]


Hello and welcome to the mental health hotline if you are obssesive compulsive press 1 repeatedly, if you are co-dependant get someone to press 2 for you, if you have multiple personalities press 345 and 6, if you are paranoid we know who you are and what you want and we'll trace your call and get back to you, if you are delusional press 7 and your call will be transferred to the mother ship, if you are depressed it doesn't matter what number you press no one will answer.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 28, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*8*


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 28, 2008)

D: WTC Mega! *presses 1* >


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 28, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> D: WTC Mega! *presses 1* >


you have to press 1 ,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1 he sed deh repeatedly XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 28, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/vzZGqtqW5DQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/vzZGqtqW5DQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzZGqtqW5DQ[/url]
ehehehehe....


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 28, 2008)

OM*G I'M LAUGHIN SO HARD XDDDDDD
<33333 yer da best mega xD


----------



## Princess (Dec 28, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh gosh fits DN so perfectly


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 28, 2008)

Guys, stop being stupid.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 28, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> nooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm glad someone caught that  :santagyroid:  :santagyroid:


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 28, 2008)

guuys watch it this is getting spammy....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 28, 2008)

^ yah think lol jk


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 28, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> guuys watch it this is getting spammy....


Be a mod and ban them all.


----------



## Link (Dec 28, 2008)

xD

Spamspamspam.

Anyway ontopic.


----------



## Micah (Dec 28, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## K. K. (Dec 29, 2008)

I am glad you where brave to do that super sonic. I would have never built up the courage to do that.

You brave heart

Don't let other people push you around because you are different, they should support your difference and i do too. You have the of reliigion so God bless America for freedom that can be accomplish in this grand country.Never give up and keep on succeeding. And always remember this :

Believeing is seeing, your heart just hast to be there.

Stay golden.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 29, 2008)

i am gay as well guys =) i am proud of who i am i just hope ppl will treat me the same


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 29, 2008)

K. K. said:
			
		

> I am glad you where brave to do that super sonic. I would have never built up the courage to do that.
> 
> You brave heart
> 
> ...


Wow that was amazing :O  I super respect you   ^_^  Keep showing that positive side i love it :gyroiddance:  You gave me the courage to come out.Thank you  :veryhappy:


----------



## Link (Dec 29, 2008)

Let this thread die now, please. No disrespect, but cmon., old news is old.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 29, 2008)

[quote="]Let this thread die now, please. No disrespect, but cmon., old news is old.[/quote]oh come n i think its a good thing that this topic took off its pretty rare here  <_<  soooo if it will die let it at its own pace.Pulse i Love that i feel like that i know ppl better on here ^_^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, can we please let this thread die?


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 29, 2008)

this will never be old news, it's a network of support for as long as it needs to be around - when the issue dies, the thread will naturally do so as well.

imo at least.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2008)

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> this will never be old news, it's a network of support for as long as it needs to be around - when the issue dies, the thread will naturally do so as well.
> 
> imo at least.


How can the issue die?
It's not even an issue.

It IS old news. He is bi and will continue to by bi.


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Dec 29, 2008)

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> nooky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So having male-juice in your port-hole is healthy? 

Also, being bi or gay or les is usually a phase. Go back and read my earlier post. The television channels teens watch most, (MTV, VH1, etc.) all have shows with gay/bi/les scenes, or with gay/bi/les people. They basically instill in our children gay/bi/les thoughts.

And since teenagers rebel, and being gay/bi/les is generally unnaccepted ,has shock value, AND is portrayed for them on their favorite tv channels, well, I don't even think I need to explain what those three factors together mean.

If you are gay/bi/les, more power to ya, but please realize that you might just be following a fad, (yes, thats right,) and that gay sex probably hurts, and you have a 25% chance of getting aids each time you do it.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 29, 2008)

beakmanthegreat said:
			
		

> neverbeenkrissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm 23. i doubt it.

that's like saying shows with straight couples are instilling straight beliefs into everyday youth. 

so people like me grow up thinking there aren't any other options because i have no exposure to a gay lifestyle. i *promise* you that you're only paying attention more to those instances of homosexuality on tv because there's absolutely no way that the homosexual lifestyle is overrepresented in mainstream culture, unless it's girls being shown making out and the like - and that's because of the dominant heterosexist culture in which lesbians are "hot" and guy guys are "gross." 

your 25% statistic is wrong and unfounded. straight people can get it just as easily, and two people of the same gender that aren't HIV positive have a 0% chance of infecting each other if they are a monogamous couple.

sorry if this came off as harsh. i understand that the whole "bi" thing can sometimes be for shock value and rebellion or whatever, but without an environment with open conversation, there's going to be a lot of people hurting as they grow up (~10% of them, in fact), with nowhere else to turn.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 29, 2008)

...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

I've fallen in love with a guy and Male body parts excite me. It's Natural.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I've fallen in love with a guy and Male body parts excite me. It's Natural.


o-o
:'( and i dont lmfao


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl body parts excite me too XD.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulzz not meh


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;o LOL Yah me neither cry xDDD


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we dont APPEAL to mega lmfao


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you do, you two are hot.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DONT KNOW HOW I LOOK LIKE THO!!

*has feeling mega is looking at her through window*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well....your right but umm...your ac character is hot? Yeah I see the way you suck on that pacifier ;]. XDDDD


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

Aww but Cry is teh one who gets teh stalker hot posts on teh BB D: 
[I suck on pacifiers in real life xDDD] lolz jkjk xD I stopped that I promise xDDD


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh god no mega. get ur mind out of the gutter. please.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Aww but Cry is teh one who gets teh stalker hot posts on teh BB D:
> [I suck on pacifiers in real life xDDD]


Wtf is the BB.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

Bulletin Board FTL D:


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

bulletin board smart-(shutup cry ull get warned)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 29, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> bulletin board smart-(shutup cry ull get warned)


Now that's just mean.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna say smarty pants yeah thats it   
*hugz*


----------



## K.K. (Jan 3, 2009)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> i am gay as well guys =) i am proud of who i am i just hope ppl will treat me the same


People should respct you, be proud of who you are.You are another brave heart with all the others who have posted in this topic and told the true identities of who they really are. You can't expect by being happy is what to think of what other people want you to be, the only way to gain true happieness is to first be happy with yourself. Once you know where you belong stay there and don't let other people push you from that spot. The only way you can be moved is that if you choose to, don't let other people decide for you.

I am proud of you and we all should be proud of you.

Just remember thiis hsppieness can't be bought.


----------



## Little Miss (Jan 5, 2009)

That's very brave. You will always be the same person as before. If your parents know, then I'm sure it's fine. Fine as fine. If you tell your friends you just promise them IT HAS TO BE A SECRET!!! Your very brave to say somethin like that. If I was in that situation, I'd probably wouldn't do that. *pats him on the back*


----------



## airhead (Jan 5, 2009)

its nice u did this


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey, even if someone figures out say " Hey man (or girl) I'm proud of who I AM!" And no i'm not Bi nor Gay.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2009)

Gay people are cool.

Being invited into a gay cyber is less cool.

Unless there's a straight one for me in there....

>_______>


----------



## airhead (Jan 5, 2009)

most of my myspace friends are bi their like real cool


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2009)

airhead said:
			
		

> most of my myspace friends are bi their like real cool


ALL of Myspace is bi.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 5, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> airhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel like there's a lot of truth to this.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 6, 2009)

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm I am gonna say no... else there would be more guys I could flirt with :-/
and DF if anyone has invited you into a gay cyber thing.... they have reeeaaally low standards.


----------



## LegoPirate (Jan 7, 2009)

i have never heard of a guy being bisexual have you?


----------



## -C*- (Jan 7, 2009)

LegoPirate said:
			
		

> i have never heard of a guy being bisexual have you?


Oh, man, more laughing.

You people are so funny without realizing it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2009)

LegoPirate said:
			
		

> i have never heard of a guy being bisexual have you?


Half of this forum is Bi, i'm bi, Bi is more common than Gay and Straight on the internet, and maybe in rl.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 7, 2009)

I am personally against it. BUT! I still am not going to hate the person because of it... you can disagree with it and still like the person... heck I work with a few. Congrats on telling us man... sorry if its a little late saying it... Have not been on much lately. xD


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> LegoPirate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freud had a theory about that. :yes: Then again, some of his theories got pretty wacky. XD;;


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 7, 2009)

wow you guys arnt ripping on him? Im surprised to see so many open people here lol but im all for it. Why would you be against it?


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 7, 2009)

[quote="]:O
I've been feeling the same!!
But you guys would be the only ones to know.
not.. NOT telling parent. ;([/quote]Yeah my dad is sooooo Homofobic


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2009)

*sigh*

Being bi or gay _is_ a choice. Just because you feel that you might like the same sex doesn't mean you're gay or bi. It's natural for _everyone_ to have feelings like that, especially when they're still maturing. If you think "oh noez, im attracted to other bois!" and just accept it, then you're never gonna think you can be straight. The fact is, it _is_ a choice. You're not forced to be bi or gay.

*sighs again knowing that some idiot's gonna reply to this and tell me I "fail"*


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Being bi or gay _is_ a choice. Just because you feel that you might like the same sex doesn't mean you're gay or bi. It's natural for _everyone_ to have feelings like that, especially when they're still maturing. If you think "oh noez, im attracted to other bois!" and just accept it, then you're never gonna think you can be straight. The fact is, it _is_ a choice. You're not forced to be bi or gay.
> 
> *sighs again knowing that some idiot's gonna reply to this and tell me I "fail"*


I don't like the "You Fail!!" Thing either... But I don't think it is a choice. Some people are born this way and some are "currupted" at an early age usally by the internet.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Being bi or gay _is_ a choice. Just because you feel that you might like the same sex doesn't mean you're gay or bi. It's natural for _everyone_ to have feelings like that, especially when they're still maturing. If you think "oh noez, im attracted to other bois!" and just accept it, then you're never gonna think you can be straight. The fact is, it _is_ a choice. You're not forced to be bi or gay.
> 
> *sighs again knowing that some idiot's gonna reply to this and tell me I "fail"*


You don't fail your just poorly educated in this matter, in a way as scary as it sounds you are forced to be gay, you can't control what your sexually attracted to.


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, If you were in the position you would know you have no choice. T_T


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2009)

cody6695 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have so many fetishes if you people knew some of the things that turn me on you would never look at me the same, If I could choose what I was sexually attracted to I wouldn't be attracted to half of my fetishes.


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cody6695 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im sad to say it but the same here... well not that many but still.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a friend who went through this. He was attracted to other males, but he was Christian (as am I), so he wanted to change. And he did. True, sometimes you can't completely control what you're attracted to, but the choice is yours whether or not you take action to those attractions.


----------



## -C*- (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Being bi or gay _is_ a choice. Just because you feel that you might like the same sex doesn't mean you're gay or bi. It's natural for _everyone_ to have feelings like that, especially when they're still maturing. If you think "oh noez, im attracted to other bois!" and just accept it, then you're never gonna think you can be straight. The fact is, it _is_ a choice. You're not forced to be bi or gay.
> 
> *sighs again knowing that some idiot's gonna reply to this and tell me I "fail"*


...
...
...what?

EDIT: Oh, I see, that wonderful idea that homosexuality is a choice, Romans 1 and all that.

Blahblahblah.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here they come... -_-;


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he is strong. Not many people at all can fight it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but repressing your urges can be unhealthy mentally and hormonely.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2009)

cody6695 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like any other addiction, like smoking. Of course, it's much more complex, but it's _possible_ to overcome.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cody6695 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like smoking whatsoever repressing it is unnatural.


----------



## -C*- (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cody6695 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
...what?



> Often, the Holy Spirit uses science to teach us why those ancient words no longer apply to our modern times. During the last three decades, for example, organizations representing 1.5 million U.S. health professionals (doctors, psychiatrists, psychologists, counselors, and educators) have stated definitively that homosexual orientation is as natural as heterosexual orientation, that sexual orientation is determined by a combination of yet unknown pre- and post-natal influences, and that it is dangerous and inappropriate to tell a homosexual that he or she could or should attempt to change his or her sexual orientation.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the very definition of being gay or bi is that attraction to member of the same sex (in the case of bi being attracted to some in both sexes).  I do think that those who think they can change and claim to have not really changed at all except for what he says, it is pure repression.  

Whether or not to take action is a choice, however if you aren't attracted to women at all you could be alone your whole life, and that is hell.  Or you could date a girl and live a lie your whole life.  I went through my own lies and loneliness already and I hated it, it almost killed me.  Repressing your natural instincts can kill you on the inside.  

From my personal experience the only choice I had was to live a life of repressed urges, and lie to myself and everyone else, or at least have a shot at happiness.  The idea that it is a choice is a little ridiculous in my mind, I mean do you honestly choose who you are attracted to?  and do you think you could go through life without acting on it at all to form a  family and have someone with you through thick and thin?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you redirect your urges. I know it sounds impossible, but it can be done. And if you don't want to, that's fine. I'm not telling anyone that you shouldn't be gay or bi or whatever, that's your choice.

Now why am I posting in Brewster's Cafe at 2AM when I should be working on an essay that was due two days ago?! Man, I hate being a procrastinator...which, by the way, can be changed, too. I have a REALLY bad procrastination problem...but I'm trying to overcome it. Yes, it'll take awhile...(lol, procrastination...)


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Not if you redirect your urges. I know it sounds impossible, but it can be done. And if you don't want to, that's fine. I'm not telling anyone that you shouldn't be gay or bi or whatever, that's your choice.
> 
> Now why am I posting in Brewster's Cafe at 2AM when I should be working on an essay that was due two days ago?! Man, I hate being a procrastinator...which, by the way, can be changed, too. I have a REALLY bad procrastination problem...but I'm trying to overcome it. Yes, it'll take awhile...(lol, procrastination...)


You did not just compare procrastination to homosexuality.  Honestly procrastination is an act, homosexuality is not BY DEFINITION.  If I see a cute guy I can be turned on by him, I can't help that any more than how a lot of guys get turned on by girls.  It is not like replying to  a thread on a forum instead of doing an essay. The urge itself may be, but you aren't going to repress every urge you have, it isn't healthy, and attraction is one heck of an urge, on par with the need for friends, and safety.  Not quite as high as the need for food or water, but it is right below that.  Repressing it only causes mental problems.  

It really shouldn't have to be an issue right now, its not like we need to populate the planet more right now.


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cody6695 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is possable but im giving up.. Im just going to have to accept who I am... Weather I like it or not.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 7, 2009)

cody6695 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is like an addiction to smoking, first it actually helps you maintain a healthy mind if you do have those attractions to accept them, as opposed to giving you cancer.  If cigarettes had no unhealthy aspects and actually helped you wouldn't you smoke?  

Yes there are sexually transmitted diseases, but that is why you shouldn't be promiscuous.  For me i am a guy and I am attracted to guys, and acting on them to be with someone I can cuddle with and feel comfortable with only offers healthy benefits to my esteem and my heart.  If I went out with a girl like I did once before, it would just cause self loathing on the inside, knowing that I had no attraction to her, and that I was faking it.  If I went out with no one, I would just be lonely and depressed.


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 7, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> cody6695 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sexually attracted to guys but mentally attracted to girls... Im in a real jam.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 7, 2009)

cody6695 said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I more agree with tyeforce, addiction is bondage none the less. I understand how you feel (to my fullest capacity) but the best/worst thing to know is that for ANY human, the hardest things for one to overcome is one's own sexuality. It is hard but, an important fight to win... I can't really quite explain it in words well enough but I do agree with tyeforce, except, it's far worse than "any" other addiction such as smoking and possibly any drug. 
I can only hope whatever happens, happens "well".


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 7, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cody6695 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


addiction is bondage?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 7, 2009)

cody6695 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 7, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cody6695 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you maybe clarify that a little for me?   :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 7, 2009)

cody6695 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well due to words changing meanings and such, it's understandable the confusion...

Well when one is addicted to drugs or something, they begin to be lost in such things, such as alcohol, cigarettes(to a lesser extent), cocaine, opium, marijuana, and so on, one trys or feels the urge to try, or is forced and made to continue, and keeps "trying" it and eventually this addiction becomes a need and you get (metaphorically) chained and bined to such things which is bondage.
That's true bondage.
I hate how words lose their meaning and become abused. :/


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay I understand now.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 7, 2009)

Just as with anything you need moderation.

Technically you could say everyone on the planet is addicted to food, water, and air.  We crave food when hungry, get thirsty and do just about whatever we can to get air when needed.  but at the same time too much of it is bad for you, you can die by eating to much, drinking too much water, and for that matter have you  ever tried breathing in and out really quickly?  you get light headed and eventually pass out.  doesn't make it a bad addiction like the addiction to something that causes cancer is.  Besides that are you going to persecute smokers and not let them smoke in the privacy of their own property?
  Sex can be an addiction but you don't have to be gay to overdo that.  Being gay is not an addiction, because it is simply the attraction not the action.  
honestly here is an actual def from online:


> homosexual - sexually attracted to members of your own sex.


  It is just the attraction and therefore uncontrollable, what you do about it is controllable, but I just want to be able to be with someone for my life.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 7, 2009)

And once again, Sporge makes amazing posts.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 7, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cody6695 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me some I heard some pretty wacked out ones b 4


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 7, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet I've heard weirder.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 7, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.


----------



## -C*- (Jan 8, 2009)

If homosexuality is an addiction, then straight people are addicted to the opposite gender.


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 8, 2009)

neverbeenkrissed said:
			
		

> beakmanthegreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong. God created adam and Eve not Adam and Steve


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 8, 2009)

Leagolas1 said:
			
		

> neverbeenkrissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was prooven that Adam and Eve never exsisted when Dinosaurs were discovered.


----------



## -C*- (Jan 8, 2009)

Leagolas1 said:
			
		

> neverbeenkrissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then on the same note, anal sex (or "gay sex"), isn't really sex.  Therefor, you don't need to get married to have sex with a person of the same gender.


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 8, 2009)

THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH BEING BI.

im bi because ima virgin so im not sure so EVERYONE is bi once in ther life.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Just as with anything you need moderation.
> 
> Technically you could say everyone on the planet is addicted to food, water, and air.  We crave food when hungry, get thirsty and do just about whatever we can to get air when needed.  but at the same time too much of it is bad for you, you can die by eating to much, drinking too much water, and for that matter have you  ever tried breathing in and out really quickly?  you get light headed and eventually pass out.  doesn't make it a bad addiction like the addiction to something that causes cancer is.  Besides that are you going to persecute smokers and not let them smoke in the privacy of their own property?
> Sex can be an addiction but you don't have to be gay to overdo that.  Being gay is not an addiction, because it is simply the attraction not the action.
> ...


once again amazing post ^_^ 
 you are my hero


----------



## blue2kid3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Leagolas1 said:
			
		

> neverbeenkrissed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hate that Adam and Steve crap :gyroidverymad:


----------



## akmaruman09 (Jan 8, 2009)

omg have you told your parents? and its good that u came right out to say this because it helps u build ur courage


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

Woooooooow


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 11, 2010)

v_v


----------



## AndyB (Sep 11, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Nice job bumping an old thread.


So just report instead of making it bigger. We know he's a moron... now let's move on.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> v_v


Nice job at posting something completely unneeded.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

Lawl. Can you believe Tyeforce posted this:

*sigh*

Being bi or gay is a choice. Just because you feel that you might like the same sex doesn't mean you're gay or bi. It's natural for everyone to have feelings like that, especially when they're still maturing. If you think "oh noez, im attracted to other bois!" and just accept it, then you're never gonna think you can be straight. The fact is, it is a choice. You're not forced to be bi or gay.

*sighs again knowing that some idiot's gonna reply to this and tell me I "fail"*



It's on page 23 if you want to see the actual post


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 11, 2010)

Yalms said:
			
		

> Lawl. Can you believe Tyeforce posted this:
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...


How the hell do you know this? Lurk'r OSHI-


----------



## Zangy (Sep 11, 2010)

Does everything on this site turn into a 27 page debate


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Being bi or gay _is_ a choice. Just because you feel that you might like the same sex doesn't mean you're gay or bi. It's natural for _everyone_ to have feelings like that, especially when they're still maturing. If you think "oh noez, im attracted to other bois!" and just accept it, then you're never gonna think you can be straight. The fact is, it _is_ a choice. You're not forced to be bi or gay.
> 
> *sighs again knowing that some idiot's gonna reply to this and tell me I "fail"*


say wha?


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Sep 11, 2010)

Old topic is old.  

Seriously, let this die.


----------

